
Mathematicians Measure Infinities, and Find They're Equal - clbrook
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/mathematicians-measure-infinities-and-find-theyre-equal/
======
grzm
Earlier discussion (3 days ago, 151 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15235854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15235854)

